
When a Player Gets the Game - benbreen
https://www.mcdbooks.com/electric_eel/when-a-player-gets-the-game
======
CobrastanJorji
I've never heard of 80 Days, but man that is a lot of awards. IGF winner,
BAFTA nominations, I didn't even know Time had a "game of the year."

~~~
failrate
Yes, it is a quite good, somewhat dynamic choose your own adventure that works
well on touchscreen devices.

